
Ask HN: What questions would you ask to ensure company's future? - yitchelle
If you were interviewed by a startup that is only about 3 to 5 years old, what questions would you ask the ensure that their financially sound and the company operation is sustainable?
======
yitchelle
It seems that there is already a similar link available.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18533592&utm_term=comme...](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18533592&utm_term=comment)

